# Race at wranglers rich track sunday dec 13th 2015



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Race at wrangleR richES track sunday dec 13th 2015*

RACES AT RANGLER RICHES SUNDAY DEC 13TH 2015 DOORS OPEN AT 9 AM RACES START AT 12 NOON. CLASSES WILL BE SKINNY TIRE TJETS , FAT TIRE TJETS INDY CARS . THEN FRAY CARS IF WE HAVE ENOUGH TO RUN. 7.00 FOR LUNCH AND RACES.:wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

wear your carharts..lmao


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Quit horsin' around, the fast old man will be there


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

il be there2


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

can't make it gotta work


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Can't make it going to the Circus


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Had a good time,good food ! Thanks Rich


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

No results ?


----------

